# My Computer Upgrade Dilemma



## Hunter123 (Apr 18, 2018)

So I'm on a Macbook Pro with very limited RAM and am using Logic. I know I need to upgrade my computer but am not sure what route to take. I could either:

1) Buy a new imac or used one Ebay in my price range and get 32GB ram(I don't think I can afford one that comes with 64GB)

*Pros*
-this allows me to continue using Logic which I do like
-I'm used to Mac
-Logic has free upgrades

*Cons
-*Mac are more expensive and you may not get the bang for your buck
-32GB might be good since it's alot more than I have currently but I don't think you can upgrade macs so easily

2) Build or Buy a PC slave for my Macbook that has lots of ram (64GB or at least 32) And buy VEP to easily connect them.

*Pros*
-I can continue to use Logic
-PC will probably be a better bang for my buck than Mac
-Distribution of resources on multiple computers

*Cons
-*a bit more complicated when two networks are being used, I like the simplicity of one computer
-Although the PC would probably be cheaper I would probably buy VEP, which might not make it that much cheaper in the end

3)Build or Buy a PC with the specs I want (pref. 64gb at least 32GB) and use that as my only computer. I would have to give up Logic and most likely buy Cubase.

*Pros*
-Simple Setup
-Should be able to get the spec I want (fast Processor, lots of ram)
-Easier to upgrade PC than Macs

*Cons
-*Have to buy and learn a new DAW
-Cubase doesn't have free upgrades (and is kinda expensive)

In the meantime I've been trying to develop a workflow on my limited system that works for me since I am basically working on composition/production with sample libraries full on. What I do in a Logic session is write until my RAM starts to run out, then save a channel as a green apple Loop so I can bounce my track, get my RAM back and then always be able to load it up again by bringing in the saved apple loop. It's a cumbersome system but it's my only option for now.

I've tried to use Multi-Timbral Kontakt instances to save RAM but unfortunately in Logic it tends to eat up a single core really easily for some reason. I know Cubase doesn't do this and can spread the load evenly on all cores while using a Multi-Timbral Kontakt instances as well as disabling tracks. Because of this I've considered buying Cubase now and using it on my macbook until I can get a spec 'd out PC. I've also considered buying VEP to use on my macbook with Logic since you can use it to distribute the core load more easily. Apparently you can also freeze your Logic tracks and then unload RAM in VEP as another solution to work while saving ram.

I've also used Studio One but I really couldn't fully get into and prefer Logic and what I've seen with Cubase.

So that's my dilemma, what would be the best option temporarily with my macbook and what would be the best option for when I can get a new computer?


----------



## Quasar (Apr 18, 2018)

Build a PC and buy Reaper is what I would do, since it's what I actually do. The locked-down non-upgradable aspect of the newer Apple computers makes me want to vomit. But if you're married to Logic, the VEP slave PC setup might be the way to go, though I know nothing about that. I just use one computer.

All anyone can do is give their own opinions about what they would do if they were in your present situation... Good luck.


----------



## Hunter123 (Apr 18, 2018)

I've been thinking about it and I'm thinking getting VEP would be a good idea first


Quasar said:


> Build a PC and buy Reaper is what I would do, since it's what I actually do. The locked-down non-upgradable aspect of the newer Apple computers makes me want to vomit. But if you're married to Logic, the VEP slave PC setup might be the way to go, though I know nothing about that. I just use one computer.
> 
> All anyone can do is give their own opinions about what they would do if they were in your present situation... Good luck.


I've been thinking about it and I may just get VEP sometime soon and when I'm ready I'll build a PC slave to use with my mac. I completely agree with you about that Apple is BS for not letting you upgrade RAM ect, it's sooo frustrating but I really like Logic especially now with the articulation switching. If I get all the parts to build a quality music production PC I can slave it but I could always use it as my main computer. I know Reaper is really efficient but I know you have to spend a lot of time customizing it to your liking and I've already gone through and learned three daws! I gotta stop with the software and get on with the music!


----------



## DoctorGuitar007 (Apr 18, 2018)

I would personally think long and hard about moving away from a Mac. Yes, they are locked down and difficult to upgrade, but conversely, the fact that PCs are so easy to customise comes at a price too. Windows has to be able cope with miriad configurations of different hardware from multiple manufacturers--and to say it's not always good at it is an understatement.

Consequently, even now, with a fairly well-specced PC and a fully updated version of Windows 10, periodically Windows will stop connecting to the Internet (great fun if you use VSTs that rely on on-line authorisation). Or it'll stop seeing my USB ports so I lose my mouse or keyboard. Or decide not to connect to my third monitor. Or swear blind that I've not got an audio interface ... Eventually, after a few cold boots it'll all start working again. The simple truth is that my MacBook never pulls any of that crap.

The only reason I don't switch to Mac is that my DAW (Sonar) is Windows-only and I don't want to learn a new application or lose the ability to load up older projects. But if I could go back in time I would have started with a Mac and a different DAW. I envy you that you're already there, so either stick with Macs only, or Macs with PC slaves, but I wouldn't migrate totally to PC.

OMMV.


----------



## Mike Marino (Apr 18, 2018)

@Hunter123 Lots of options here. A lot of it will depend on what you're trying to accomplish musically as well as your budget for a possible upgrade. In most cases the older iMacs can have RAM upgraded very easily. If you found a used iMac that had at least Thunderbolt you could simply grab some SSDs, put them in a Thunderbolt enclosure, and that will push you pretty far down the road. Of course with the money you'd put into something like that (depending on the year/model) you could put it towards something like a new iMac (where, as you stated, the RAM is not upgradable).

Another option to consider is to go the PC route but have it act as your slave to your MBP you're using now. That keeps you working with Logic and a familiar OS while making the PC your workhorse machine for sample streaming, VEPro, etc. Later down the road, if you needed to upgrade your MBP, you're workhorse PC stays in place and would work with the next machine you get. Just a thought. Hope it helps.


----------



## Phillip (Apr 19, 2018)

Lose mac and be a free man....


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 19, 2018)

DoctorGuitar007 said:


> Consequently, even now, with a fairly well-specced PC and a fully updated version of Windows 10, periodically Windows will stop connecting to the Internet (great fun if you use VSTs that rely on on-line authorisation). Or it'll stop seeing my USB ports so I lose my mouse or keyboard. Or decide not to connect to my third monitor. Or swear blind that I've not got an audio interface ... Eventually, after a few cold boots it'll all start working again. The simple truth is that my MacBook never pulls any of that crap.



My W10 Pro PC never pulls any of that crap either...


----------



## J-M (Apr 19, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> My W10 Pro PC never pulls any of that crap either...



Mine neither...


----------



## DoctorGuitar007 (Apr 19, 2018)

MrLinssi said:


> Mine neither...


And I am genuinely happy for you both. (Is there any way to phrase that to ensure it doesn't come out as sarcastic?) Maybe it's W10 Home vs Pro. But, for whatever reason, I've always had these kind of issues with Windows, despite running a clean, well-maintained system.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 19, 2018)

Hunter123 said:


> So I'm on a Macbook Pro with very limited RAM and am using Logic.



What are the specs of the MacBook?


----------



## JohnG (Apr 19, 2018)

I would keep working in Logic if you've been on it for a long time and add a PC slave. It sounds more complex than it really is.

Although I do acknowledge that it can be a PITA to run two systems, if you're smart enough to write complex music you're smart enough to deal with it. Just do yourself a favour and get an ASRock board with onboard graphics -- no separate video card. Had a bunch of headaches with those lately.

I can't work out why people don't like Macs. They last forever, they don't get viruses (so far...) and they are very easy to use. I have four PCs and two Macs, my immediate family sports an additional four Macs, and they "just work."


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 19, 2018)

Don't get involved with the platform wars! Moving to PC and learning a new DAW would be a huge task before actually getting down to writing music. Just 'saying.


----------



## Quasar (Apr 19, 2018)

MrLinssi said:


> Mine neither...



Mine treither.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 19, 2018)

JohnG said:


> I would keep working in Logic if you've been on it for a long time and add a PC slave. It sounds more complex than it really is.
> 
> Although I do acknowledge that it can be a PITA to run two systems, if you're smart enough to write complex music you're smart enough to deal with it. Just do yourself a favour and get an ASRock board with onboard graphics -- no separate video card. Had a bunch of headaches with those lately.
> 
> I can't work out why people don't like Macs. They last forever, they don't get viruses (so far...) and they are very easy to use. I have four PCs and two Macs, my immediate family sports an additional four Macs, and they "just work."



This is true of my family too.
I’m jealous because I perform more than record, PCs are my safe space, I fear change.
But I take the same quality parts Apple uses to make computers and use them in PCs.
I’m only missing Logic and the best sampler on Earth, ESX.

My son has a MacBook Pro and a custom PC with FL Studio.
Between both he can whip up 10 decent recordings a day. He’s making money from Patreon and even YouTube.
His merry band of rappers perform in Cali and Nevada every month dragging an ancient Akai MPC and a laptop.

Someday I will go to Apple, most likely when they adopt the CPUs with 128 MBs of Cache and 35 Watts.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 19, 2018)

Phillip said:


> Lose mac and be a free man....


That's just the first step


----------



## Mornats (Apr 19, 2018)

I went from Garageband on a Mac to Reaper on a pc wpc without customising anything and it was a smooth transition for me. So there's no weight in the comment about *having* to customise it. It's customisable if you want it but I know that's an alien concept to Mac users  (just some gentle ribbing there!).


----------



## JohnG (Apr 19, 2018)

You can upgrade Macs as well, if you want to. I've upgraded both of mine.

Mind you, it's easy to upgrade / customise PCs, and far more common. On the whole, Macs seem designed in a hierarchical way, so that you don't have to know anything about computers (or care anything, or be intrigued in any way by them) to work productively with a Mac. PCs -- I wouldn't say the same. They seem to want constant care, involving, not infrequently, a need to open "Services" or go to regedit or some other charmingly non-intuitive location.

So, as someone who uses both, PCs are fine, but Macs are too. And because of their longevity, amazing value for money.


----------



## Hunter123 (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm sure the PC vs Mac debate will continue on for quite a some time. For me I've only ever used Mac so I am used to the OS and feel comfortable with it; however, at the same time I'm not adverse to learning and getting a PC. There are strong being points made on both sides, but I think in my situation I'll stick with my mac. After Ableton and a brief stint with Studio One, I think I'm finally found my home DAW with Logic. I really like the layout, way it looks, midi features and it seems to run really smoothly compared to the other DAWs I tried. I'm most likely going to get the parts to build a PC slave/with VEP to use my Libraries with.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Apr 19, 2018)

DoctorGuitar007 said:


> Consequently, even now, with a fairly well-specced PC and a fully updated version of Windows 10, periodically Windows will stop connecting to the Internet (great fun if you use VSTs that rely on on-line authorisation). Or it'll stop seeing my USB ports so I lose my mouse or keyboard. Or decide not to connect to my third monitor. Or swear blind that I've not got an audio interface ... Eventually, after a few cold boots it'll all start working again. The simple truth is that my MacBook never pulls any of that crap.


IMO both platforms have an equal number of pitfalls. My Mac mini would crash after having an ethernet cable plugged in for a minute. Had to use wireless on it. That eventually randomly stopped happening. I've also seen plenty of Macs lose USB connections or not connect to monitors. A few cold boots later and they're all working again...


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 19, 2018)

Hunter123 said:


> I'm sure the PC vs Mac debate will continue on for quite a some time. For me I've only ever used Mac so I am used to the OS and feel comfortable with it; however, at the same time I'm not adverse to learning and getting a PC. There are strong being points made on both sides, but I think in my situation I'll stick with my mac. After Ableton and a brief stint with Studio One, I think I'm finally found my home DAW with Logic. I really like the layout, way it looks, midi features and it seems to run really smoothly compared to the other DAWs I tried. I'm most likely going to get the parts to build a PC slave/with VEP to use my Libraries with.



another option is to get the older mac pros. the cheesgrater ones can have 128gb ram and expandable dirve and pcie options. i dont think the preivous imacs can have more then 32gb of ram but i can be wrong. or at least not at a decent price. 

but if ram is your issue then the pc with VEP would be the easiest and cheapest options.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Apr 22, 2018)

MrLinssi said:


> Mine neither...



mine neither.


----------

